# Banker's Plan for the Dollar Collapse?



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Its currently mathematically inevitable that the dollar will collapse. However, the bankers have been so smart for so long... enslaving us all. I would assume they have a plan for this eventuality also... perhaps the dollar collapse is part of the plan.

Any thoughts or insider info on what might be going on on the "other other" side of this collapse?

My thought is that the US will borrow even more money and continue to prop up the dollar. Perhaps we'll borrow this money to fund the now beginning WWIII. The bankers will use this opportunity to take money from the 180+ nations or so that are not part of the IMF and we'll continue on for another hundred years.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You can bet that they have theirs taken care of, and they probably not much worried about yours.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummer and his co-conspirators have a scheme to nationalize all public and private pension plans..worth about 15 trillion..lump it in with SS and dole it back out to those they deem worthy. They did a trial run when they stole the pensions of the salaried employees of the GM Delphi Division during the auto bail out. That money was turned directly over to his pals and big democrat donors in the UAW. Thinking they will try that before letting the dollar collapse. 
Update on Obama Administration's Theft of Delphi Salaried Retirees Pensions | TexasGOPVote


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cash investment becomes worthless, food and weapons will rule I am good to go


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Gold, Silver, Copper and Lead.
Beans, Rice, Butter and Bread.

Good to go here as well


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

An engineered global collapse presents a "problem, reaction, solution" situation. This why I personally feel the US government is fighting so rise of the Yuan so hard.

The sooner a global currency is introduced the sooner they can say "here is 1 UN unit to your dollar...peso...franc...mark...dracma...euro...ruble...whatever).

The Yuan has to not rise OR rise and then fall quickly in order for this to happen, but make no mistake the last untapped currency is the Chinese Yuan/Rememimbi or however you spell it. 

This is how the banks cover.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Enter the Amero...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey, with a global currency all we will need then is a tattooed 666 on our forehead and we will be golden!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The yuan was just approved for a world currency but not finalized yet.
I'll see if I can find the link for that. The Chinese say they have the gold to back it. 

Also you can bet we will have negative interest rates coming also.

I know everyone keeps telling me it can't happen but I really think the fed is going to raise interest rates.
Here comes a puff of smoke out of the starboard engine flowed by a tail spin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The yuan was just approved for a world currency but not finalized yet.
> I'll see if I can find the link for that. The Chinese say they have the gold to back it.
> 
> Also you can bet we will have negative interest rates coming also.
> ...


 Rates must come up. They should have a long time ago. There was no way Obama was going to allow that to happen on his watch. He has kicked the can down the road so some one else has to explain it.
I can not tell anyone what to do nor give financial advise. I can only pas on what I have done. When rates go up the value of bonds you hold in most cases will go down. Bonds have not paid much for some time but they were rather safe. Once new bonds are issued at higher rates the ones you hold will need to be discounted to sell them.
One guess what I did with bonds we held. What you do is something between you others that are effected by your choices and the experts you pay to advise you.
All in on common stock right now how long I do not know . We have time to ride it out if things drop .


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------

